# Bottle Magazine Giveaway...



## epackage (Oct 8, 2012)

*I'm holding a contest to giveaway the two most recent issues of Antique Bottle & Glass Collector, along with a Heckler's Catalog. Please don't play the game if you already get the magazine because I would like to see them go to someone who doesn't subscribe yet. Hopefully they will be passed along if the winner sees fit to do the same...*​ 


*Pick a three digit number between 000-999 and the closest to the Random Generated Number without going over will win the three, it's that simple. Only one guess per member, I'll pay the shipping as always, and enjoy. The contest ends at 8pm EST on Saturday.....Jim*​


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 8, 2012)

Are the centerfolds still in 'em?


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 8, 2012)

346 Jim


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Oct 8, 2012)

222 Thanks again!


----------



## hunting262 (Oct 8, 2012)

614


----------



## RED Matthews (Oct 8, 2012)

HI  I will go for 446


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 8, 2012)

We will see how many people don't get the mag.
   Why are you giving them away E? I know You like to give to the less fortunate. That's a nice gesture. But ---- you just started to get the mag right? I save ALLL my mags, have for years. I like to re read them. I might need to  find a certain bottle or article.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 8, 2012)

..cause he took the centerfolds out..  [&:]


----------



## epackage (Oct 8, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> We will see how many people don't get the mag.
> Why are you giving them away E? I know You like to give to the less fortunate. That's a nice gesture. But ---- you just started to get the mag right?


 Just trying to pass them along Rick, there hasn't been anything that I feel I need for research since my collection is focused so much on Paterson and NJ bottles. Winning a few issues and reading thru them may get someone to decide to subscribe and pass there copies along too...[]


----------



## Dugout (Oct 8, 2012)

242


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 8, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 oh yeah  Paterson I  forgot []


----------



## epackage (Oct 8, 2012)

*Numbers chosen so far*​ 
*222
 242
 346
 446
 614*​


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 8, 2012)

*


----------



## nydigger (Oct 9, 2012)

550


----------



## epackage (Oct 9, 2012)

*Numbers chosen so far



 222 
 242 
 346 
 446
 550 
 614*​


----------



## jamieyohnPA (Oct 9, 2012)

843


----------



## Conch times (Oct 9, 2012)

529, Thanks Mr. Jim


----------



## idigjars (Oct 9, 2012)

777


----------



## epackage (Oct 9, 2012)

*Numbers chosen so far



 222 
 242 
 346 
 446
 529
 550 
 614
 777
 843*​


----------



## Headhunter2 (Oct 9, 2012)

127


----------



## epackage (Oct 9, 2012)

*Numbers chosen so far


 127
 222 
 242 
 346 
 446
 529
 550 
 614
 777
 843*​


----------



## 2find4me (Oct 9, 2012)

900


----------



## TROG (Oct 10, 2012)

593


----------



## epackage (Oct 10, 2012)

*Numbers chosen so far


 127
 222 
 242 
 346 
 446
 529
 550
 593 
 614
 777
 843
 900*​


----------



## coreya (Oct 10, 2012)

lets try 823, and thanks


----------



## bucky902 (Oct 10, 2012)

How about 666


----------



## epackage (Oct 10, 2012)

*Numbers chosen so far


 127
 222 
 242 
 346 
 446
 529
 550
 593 
 614
 666
 777
 823
 843
 900*​


----------



## epackage (Oct 11, 2012)

ttt


----------



## deenodean (Oct 11, 2012)

666


----------



## epackage (Oct 11, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  deenodean
> 
> 666


 already picked deeno...[]


----------



## deenodean (Oct 11, 2012)

Sorry I missed that..Bucky beat me to it..how about 666 upside down..  999


----------



## epackage (Oct 11, 2012)

*Numbers chosen so far


 127
 222 
 242 
 346 
 446
 529
 550
 593 
 614
 666
 777
 823
 843
 900
 999*​


----------



## CWBookAuthor (Oct 11, 2012)

724 ...


----------



## epackage (Oct 11, 2012)

I found another issue which I'll be adding...

*Numbers chosen so far



 222 
 242 
 346 
 446
 529
 550 
 614
 724
 777
 843*​


----------



## epackage (Oct 12, 2012)

This ends tomorrow night at 8pm EST, I've added another magazine issue for a total of 4, good luck to those who decided to play...[]


----------



## beendiggin (Oct 12, 2012)

I'll say 100.


----------



## epackage (Oct 12, 2012)

I found another issue which I'll be adding...

 [align=center]*Numbers chosen so far
*[/align][align=center]*100*[/align][align=center]*222 
 242 
 346 
 446
 529
 550 
 614
 724
 777
 843*[/align]


----------



## februarystarskc (Oct 12, 2012)

I'll try 670, thank you very much!

 -Kevin


----------



## epackage (Oct 12, 2012)

I found another issue which I'll be adding...

 [align=center]*Numbers chosen so far
*[/align][align=center]*100*[/align][align=center]*222 
 242 
 346 
 446
 529
 550 
 614
**670*[/align][align=center]*724
 777
 843*[/align]


----------



## epackage (Oct 12, 2012)

21 hours to go!!!!


----------



## antlerman23 (Oct 13, 2012)

im going with 246. im so close to subscribing to this its ridiculous [8D]


----------



## epackage (Oct 13, 2012)

Ending in a little over 2 hours, so get your guesses in... I found another issue which I'll be adding...

 [align=center]*Numbers chosen so far
*[/align][align=center]*100*[/align][align=center]*222 
 242*[/align][align=center]*246 
 346 
 446
 529
 550 
 614
**670*[/align][align=center]*724
 777
 843*[/align]


----------



## epackage (Oct 13, 2012)

18 minutes until the number is drawn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 13, 2012)

well who won


----------



## epackage (Oct 13, 2012)

Ending in a little over 2 hours, so get your guesses in... I found another issue which I'll be adding...

 [align=center]*Numbers chosen so far
*[/align][align=center]*100*[/align][align=center]*222 
 242*[/align][align=center]*246 
 346 
 446
 529
 550 
 614
**670*[/align][align=center]*724
 777
 843*[/align][align=center]*900*[/align][align=center]*999*[/align]


----------



## epackage (Oct 13, 2012)

The number in tonight's NJ Pick Three drawing was 996 making *2find4me* the winner, send me your shipping details Sharon and I will send them out Monday, thanks for playing folks!!!!

*A bottle giveaway is the the works next....Jim*


----------



## Dugout (Oct 13, 2012)

Congratulations and happy reading Sharon.!


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 13, 2012)

I love happy endings..! [] Nice work Jimbo!


----------



## beendiggin (Oct 13, 2012)

Congrats!  Thanks for the contest!


----------



## jamieyohnPA (Oct 13, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## hunting262 (Oct 14, 2012)

Congrats          Lucky![]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 14, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> I love happy endings..! [] Nice work Jimbo!


 
 I do to but they dont happen as often as I would like[8D]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 14, 2012)

I say 996, did I win? []
 Seriously though, congrats and enjoy them Sharon.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 14, 2012)

Did she win the pick three or the bottle magazine giveaway. Jim you need to fess up........ whats with the picture I found in this Paterson Rag Tag Newspaper Huh?
 You have some explaining to do.....Sharon you are entitled to some of those paper bricks....[8D] Whats next Jim the Pick 6 so YOU can get richer and we provide you with the winning numbers and all we get is a couple of atta-boys and some bottle mags...........[]Great Contest Jim Congratulations Sharon,Jim is top notch.
 Jim is [sm=thumbup1.gif][sm=thumbup1.gif][sm=thumbup1.gif] in my book


----------



## epackage (Oct 14, 2012)

[]


----------



## deenodean (Oct 15, 2012)

I was close with 999 but close only counts in lawn darts, horse shoes and hand grenades.[sm=lol.gif]..congrats on the winner..[sm=thumbup.gif]


----------

